# the virus



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

so what do you guys/gals do for living, are you essential to work or forced to stay home?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Still working everyday in cancer care. Mostly older population that is already immunocompromised..

Kind of a ticking time bomb. 😷


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I do HR and Finance for the Department of Pathology at the University Hospital. I've been "working" from home, and will be until at least April 20th. They basically closed campus, shutting down almost all of the research, and limiting access to only true essential personnel. Many of our M.D.'s are even being kept away as much as possible, luckily Pathologists don't do direct patient care, so most of the department is able to keep their distance.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

U.K. police staff so I’m in like normal, I build cars with fleet trackers, radios, anpr and whatever else they want, so I am needed incase any of the car systems go down just to repair and replace kit as required, no rest for the wicked in current times 👍🏼


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Still working everyday in cancer care. Mostly older population that is already immunocompromised..
> 
> Kind of a ticking time bomb. 😷


I don’t want to like this because of what you do, but keep up the good work!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Porsche said:


> so what do you guys/gals do for living, are you essential to work or forced to stay home?


What do you do mr porsche?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dumdum said:


> What do you do mr porsche?


engineering/sales/design, i own www.avartistry.com along with several sub companies under my main company


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I manage a sign dept for a large corp. So completely non essential, and no return to work date yet. But i have been the house ***** for my wife who runs 9 nursing homes. She is very essential.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm a special education teacher so I've been home for almost 3 weeks. We are starting distance learning next week...


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

I work in a chemical plant as an operator here in Michigan, so we have our letters in case we get pulled over stating we are "Essential Critical Infrastructure Workers". Just had our first positive case within our fence line so they changed up our schedule and now will be working 7 days on 7days off with 12 hour shifts for the time being. So hopefully I will get my truck done here before too long. I just hope we don't get to the point they have to lock a few of us in there. That would be 2+ weeks of never leaving the plant......

Hope everyone and their friends and families are staying safe and not too effected by all this.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

I make furniture for Ikea, and we are still working.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

I work with kids in care, so I'm in work, although I got lucky and had nine days off booked, just got back this afternoon. We've got our transport letters! 
My time off coincided with the first week off from school for our lads, so luckily I missed them getting used to lockdown, that was apparently "eventful"!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm a state mechanic at a federal building and we are all deemed essential. I happened to break my wrist and my shoulder in Feb so i'm out of work until probably June anyway.


----------



## Eodbrad (Oct 10, 2019)

Navy civilian for the US navy in cali. We are essential, got our access passes for our restricted work areas in case we need to accomplish something. But for the time being, home. Garden setup and planting soon, soon enough full 3way active install.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I run the manufacturing repair department at an electronics company. We got approved as essential after we started manufacturing some face shields for the medical community. 

I have mixed feelings on that, but am happy to still be employed and healthy so far..

Our state seems to have an exceedingly loose lock down policy. It seems to me nearly every company was able to get classified as essential. There are basically the same amount of cars on the road every day etc. It's just asinine imo.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm an electrical design engineer for CAT - Electric Power Generation.
Lot of big projects just got cancelled these past few weeks... My job is still intact, but I am a bit worried if things continue downhill.


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

Calibration specialist at rubber seal/o-ring plant. Essential as we are in the supply chain for DoD, aerospace, medical and transportation sectors.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

I work in IT, Field tech for break/fix. I am responsible for many machines in 8 hospitals and the many smaller clinics around them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys know what I do. It's about to get rough. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mawills (Aug 21, 2018)

Local P&D truck driver for a regional LTL carrier. Deliver medical supplies to hospitals, food to grocers, and picked up tons of GOJO products this week (Purell hand sanitizer).


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Construction superintendent and safety manager for a very large real estate company in Boston. We had just got going on a 52 million dollar project in Allston when this virus scared everyone and the Mayor forced us to shut down all construction projects in the city of Boston. Construction is on the essential list of businesses allowed and the Governor is currently fighting with the Mayor about this. Hoping we can resume work soon but I have to finish writing a COVID19 site specific safety plan and get some hand washing stations installed ASAP. Problem is they are backordered nationwide so we are making customs ones for now. About 40 workers got lay-off checks on my job.

A long, long time ago I was an ASE master certified technician so I know cars better than most. I had ASE A-1 through A-8.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Own life insurance agency. We’re essential and never stopped working. 
General contractor. Again, essential.
Thank God I listened to my parents and always keep a pretty decent emergency fund set aside for emergencies.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> You guys know what I do. It's about to get rough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



u seeing any dip in business yet


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> u seeing any dip in business yet


This is the busy season for car audio. 3 weeks ago I did more sales in 48 hours than I did the whole winter. The week this virus thing got serious I havent gotten a single meaningful phone call or email. Not even going to lie to you guys, I'm nervous and not sure what to do. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> This is the busy season for car audio. 3 weeks ago I did more sales in 48 hours than I did the whole winter. The week this virus thing got serious I havent gotten a single meaningful phone call or email. Not even going to lie to you guys, I'm nervous and not sure what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


people scared to spend money, they are now saying atleast another 3-4 weeks of this stay at home deal, gonna get really bad for another month or two or three I'm afraid.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> people scared to spend money, they are now saying atleast another 3-4 weeks of this stay at home deal, gonna get really bad for another month or two or three I'm afraid.


Yup. Not sure what I'm going to do tbh

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Yup. Not sure what I'm going to do tbh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


good luck, a very good friend of mine is sweating it to. f'n mess and its going to get a lot worse before it gets better. just heard on Fox that the US death toll doubled overnight to 2000+ deaths


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

There is no question that these are very frightening times. Im truly not sure anyone really knows quite what to do at the moment. I suppose all we *can* ultimately do, is follow the protocol; hope for the best but certainly be in preperation for the worst; both physically and financially.


----------



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

Pharmacist. We stay open FOR SURE. Having said that, no-one is currently allowed inside our store, and our delivery drivers drop off the drugs without interacting with the patients, besides a phone call or text. *Doesn't this belong in the OFF-TOPIC subforum?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I run a furniture store... Sales have, of course, dropped to a fraction of what they were even two weeks ago. 

I have planned ahead for times like these, but the longer this drags out the closer to a complete financial disaster this will get. 

What we have to keep in mind is not only getting through the virus, but when things start getting back to normal, the rebuild is gonna be long and hard...


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm a cardiovascular ICU nurse. The hospital I work at has basically created a quaranted unit out of one of the ICU pods for Covid-19 patients and "suspected" covid-19 patients. My cvicu unit operates under same management as the general icu, but they can't take the chance of the cardiac specialist nurses such as myself being exposed to the virus, so luckily for me, I won't have any direct contact with those patients. We have had a few cases here, I think 2 requiring hospitalization and 1 or 2 that were sent home, having minimal symptoms but testing positive for the virus.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I do remote support on AV systems for Gov't, corporate, and hospital systems. I'm also in the field occasionally training our techs and engineers, but the field work has reduced quite a bit.

My company is considered essential due to the healthcare ties, so that means I am as well.

I still have a job so that's better than some. We'll see how long that lasts.

I hope everyone stays safe! Wash those hands!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

We are working in small pods with the same people only, personal stations, no sharing terminals trying to isolate to one group if someone comes down with it that whole pod is out. ATCT


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Special props to the medical, police and everyone in the front lines!


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

As a CPA I wish business was as good for others as my profession. You know what they say about death & taxes.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

pw91686 said:


> I'm a cardiovascular ICU nurse. The hospital I work at has basically created a quaranted unit out of one of the ICU pods for Covid-19 patients and "suspected" covid-19 patients. My cvicu unit operates under same management as the general icu, but they can't take the chance of the cardiac specialist nurses such as myself being exposed to the virus, so luckily for me, I won't have any direct contact with those patients. We have had a few cases here, I think 2 requiring hospitalization and 1 or 2 that were sent home, having minimal symptoms but testing positive for the virus.


ICU nurses are special people. Thank you for doing what you do every day


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m retired (9) years so all I do is spend money and redo the mistakes I’ve made from spending money lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

SkizeR and others, have you looked into SBA disaster loans? Disaster assistance


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> Yup. Not sure what I'm going to do tbh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Walmart, Walgreens, CVS & just about every major Super market chain are hiring. May not be your field but a temporary solution to have an income flow.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Tech @ FedEx, we are considered essential service so not impacted. Unfortunately wife works in the dental field, so her hours are cut.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in software, specializing in the back end of collections systems. So far so good but I'm a consultant so if companies don't hire my company then I won't work either. 
I'm just hoping that with all the stalled payments etc. that the collections space will be busy. If that sounds bad its not necessarily that our systems will start aggressively tapping people, if anything the businesses will be wanting to modify the rules like crazy to increase leniency. 

Skizer I wish you luck if I didn't live on the other side of the country I'd try to throw you some work. I've really admired the way you started your business and have done so well so far. No one can foresee the future, just do what you have to. Car Audio unfortunately falls into the most optional category of discretionary spending. At least for most people....


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

im a big rig tow truck driver so my job is classified as essential,i work lkq in Stockton California and its actually been fairly slow


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

If y


Coppertone said:


> I’m retired (9) years so all I do is spend money and redo the mistakes I’ve made from spending money lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If you get bored, I can you send you a few of my mistakes...


----------



## fmedrano1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

Drive a semi, make the daily drive from San Antonio to Dallas and back, delivering and picking up goods.


----------



## txkawboi (Jul 17, 2015)

Federal Police Officer for Joint Base Pearl Harbor Hickam in Hawaii. I'm considered essential.


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Communication industry, maintaining buildings providing internet and cable for a few counties in FL. I will be working.


----------



## Smdaniel-11 (Feb 4, 2019)

Certified Fabricator (23 weld certs aerospace, aviation and aquatic). Nonessential and off work at the time. Making it through these crazy times is becoming rough!
I hope you are doing ok and are feeling well. Prayers to everyone and hope everyone is staying safe.


----------



## Smdaniel-11 (Feb 4, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> You guys know what I do. It's about to get rough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You are amazing at what you guys do!! I hope things get better up in your location. Please stay safe and healthy!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m in clinical research for a pharmaceutical company. Our model has been remote work for several years, so working from home is the norm, the change has been no on site visits (we go to universities, hospitals, doctor’s offices, and research clinics). So I’m working for now. 

We have stopped screening new subjects, but still maintaining active participants for the studies I’m working on. A couple of my sites have sent research nurses up to NY to participate on trials for cures / antibody research to COVID-19, vaccine. 

My wife is in the financial sector and she has been deemed essential in NC, but she isn’t set up to work remotely yet. So, she is going to the office daily - thankfully just her and her boss most of the time. But....as a husband, I sometimes wonder if this is an I necessary risk - and I should push hard for her to be able to work remotely. 

I have so much respect for those on the front lines - especially those with direct patient care - HEROS! First responders, and law enforcement as well. Truck drives, IT keeping everyone able to work remotely.....this list is long - love this country! 

Nick - I received an email from Audio Experts that I thought was interesting. Good luck my friend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I own a funeral home - on the bubble of being considered essential, still working

today Pennsylvania stated all deceased must be buried or cremated within 72 hrs of time of passing. I am in Ohio and expect regulations like this wI’ll be required across the country.


----------



## vonhakemarine (Nov 13, 2018)

Chief Engineer, U.S. Merchant Marine. 40 yrs. and still sailing. Both officers and crew having a tough time getting relieved of duty when their time is up. Adding to angst, many commercial vessels in limbo over cargos. I am recovering from ankle orthroscopy done early January. Just in time, now considered elective even though I couldn't work w/o it. Be aware of your surroundings for a laundry list of reasons. Best of luck to all and their families.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

vonhakemarine said:


> Chief Engineer, U.S. Merchant Marine. 40 yrs. and still sailing. Both officers and crew having a tough time getting relieved of duty when their time is up. Adding to angst, many commercial vessels in limbo over cargos. I am recovering from ankle orthroscopy done early January. Just in time, now considered elective even though I couldn't work w/o it. Be aware of your surroundings for a laundry list of reasons. Best of luck to all and their families.


Can you elaborate on your laundry list of reasons? I want to make sure im not overlooking something.
As a point of reference my 71 year old Aunt was mugged like 2 weeks for a bottle of Clorox Wipes. Unreal.


----------



## vonhakemarine (Nov 13, 2018)

VegasStereo said:


> Can you elaborate on your laundry list of reasons? I want to make sure im not overlooking something.
> As a point of reference my 71 year old Aunt was mugged like 2 weeks for a bottle of Clorox Wipes. Unreal.


Very sorry to hear about your Aunt and hope she wasn't physically abused. Security!, communication, accessibility including alternate transportation, supporting neighbor 24hr. contacts, alternate medical (any retired doctors, dentists, vetrinarians, mechanics near you / Aunt?). What could you do in event of power or water issues, closed gas stations. I hate to say this but int'l financial issues are going to dwarf the virus. What few medical people I know are expecting an extension come the end of April. The U.S. Coast Guard who oversees my industry has already granted extensions for many documentations required for my line of work should they expire during this event. Maybe I'm over reacting but I do live on an island with limited resources.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you for the response, and thankfully my Aunt wasnt abused/injured. She actually kicked this cretan in his kneecap from what I understand and ultimately chased him away. Shes now armed and prepared!
Fortunately I have some of the above prerequisites, as to how useful they will ultimately be in the event of an even more amplified crisis, remains to be seen. My Aunt unfortunately does not have many of the contacts as might be required.
Other prerequisites youve mentioned above I dont have.
Questionably, if you are not a Doomsdayer, who else amongst us is truly prepared for a crisis such as this? Its scary to say the least!
I can only hope that this country and the entire world at large is able to find resolution through mitigation in the very near future, and furthermore is able to sidestep the obvious chaos and anarchy that can result from such an unbelievably precarious situation.
I wish you God Speed my friend, and may you and your family stay safe and far away from harm.
- J


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Commercial fisherman in the Virgin Islands.
Our economy is largely based on tourism, things could get rough


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

its over 6.5 million unemployed as of today and they said the number is actually much higher but they are having trouble keeping up, sucks bug time


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Porsche said:


> its over 6.5 million unemployed as of today and they said the number is actually much higher but they are having trouble keeping up, sucks bug time


That's just how many filed for unemployment for last week only (6.6 million in one week).


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Patriot83 said:


> That's just how many filed for unemployment for last week only (6.6 million in one week).


Would that be total unemployment numbers *up* to last week and not including this weeks?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

My understanding is that the 6.6 million is NEW filings for this week...ie NOT including the 3.2 million filings last week.

And this thing is JUST getting started.
For instance, the Saudi - Russian oil pumping war has JUST only now begun to affect the US fracking industry in terms of bankruptcies and reorganizations. If it goes on for any period of time we are talking mass layoffs int he oil industry as fracking companies cannot continue to pay $30-$45/barrel production costs when regular crude pumping is still at $20/barrel production costs and world crude prices are BARELY covering those costs.

In fact even as we talk, some crude oil future prices are going NEGATIVE due to production and storage costs exceeding price per barrel revenue.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

JCsAudio said:


> Would that be total unemployment numbers *up* to last week and not including this weeks?


Nope. 6.6 million *NEW* claims last week only.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Patriot83 said:


> Nope. 6.6 million *NEW* claims last week only.


Wow!


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am disabled/retired, but I am immunity compromised, so I can't go any where.

*God bless all of the people working in the hospitals and on the front lines*. They are the hero's of this mess. I wish there was something more I can do to help out, my doctor told me not to go anywhere or go near any people.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just sitting here trying to find out what a “virus” even is. Coming up short.....


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

JCsAudio said:


> Wow!


10 million the past 2 weeks


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> Just sitting here trying to find out what a “virus” even is. Coming up short.....


I'm sure coming up short is the story of your life


----------



## Midway (Nov 19, 2019)

Retired a bit before I turned 62, just over a year ago. My investments have taken a big hit. The Region I worked in from my old company recently asked if I would come back but now have hiring on hold. I might consider it if they re-open hiring.

In the mean time I am installing an IPC security system I’ve had sitting around for nearly a year. 4 cameras installed so far. A learning curve to be sure, even from someone that came from an IT switch/router/wireless/VoIP manufacturer background. In sales and sales management, I never actually had to program and install the stuff. Now I’m running cables, terminating CAT 6 connectors, setting static IP addresses and VPN’s.

At least I am staying busy and the tapes will show what happened to me if social unrest kicks in. Face recognition won’t work very well if everyone is wearing masks.


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

seafish said:


> My understanding is that the 6.6 million is NEW filings for this week...ie NOT including the 3.2 million filings last week.
> 
> And this thing is JUST getting started.
> For instance, the Saudi - Russian oil pumping war has JUST only now begun to affect the US fracking industry in terms of bankruptcies and reorganizations. If it goes on for any period of time we are talking mass layoffs int he oil industry as fracking companies cannot continue to pay $30-$45/barrel production costs when regular crude pumping is still at $20/barrel production costs and world crude prices are BARELY covering those costs.
> ...


Projects have already been canceled and people have already started getting laid off from what I've been hearing.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

matt76cmich said:


> Projects have already been canceled and people have already started getting laid off from what I've been hearing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm in software and one of our largest clients is in oil and gas, they were already starting to slow things down the past few months as crude oil prices went down and now they've stopped all active projects until further notice.

I feel *very *fortunate that my wife and I are still able to work throughout this ordeal, and that we both have jobs that lend themselves to remote work. We've been able to transition from part-time work from home (she did 1 day a week for the past year) to full time quite painlessly. All indicators point to both of us remaining employed full-time for at least the next 8 weeks.

I will say, as strange as everything is right now, I still try find the positive in the situation. We are blessed with a wonderful 15 month old girl, and while it takes some effort on our part to work AND care for her during the day while we are without daycare, it also presents us with an opportunity we would otherwise never get - a rare glimpse into what life would be like with constant contact with her. I have never taken for granted those 8-10 hours each day that she would spend with someone else, and I really do feel grateful that we (for the time being) get to have that time with her back. I hope that everyone else is so lucky to find something so good to take away from this.

Anyhow, stay safe, and good luck to everyone bangin' out those installs while we ride it out!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Porsche said:


> I'm sure coming up short is the story of your life
> [/
> 
> Please, good sir, enlighten us with your knowledge of viruses.


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

ajt976 said:


> I'm in software and one of our largest clients is in oil and gas, they were already starting to slow things down the past few months as crude oil prices went down and now they've stopped all active projects until further notice.
> 
> I feel *very *fortunate that my wife and I are still able to work throughout this ordeal, and that we both have jobs that lend themselves to remote work. We've been able to transition from part-time work from home (she did 1 day a week for the past year) to full time quite painlessly. All indicators point to both of us remaining employed full-time for at least the next 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Our schedules got switched up to 7x12s, 7 on 7 off and 7th day is double time, in order to limit the number of people in and out of our control room, although I wish I could work from home. Wife is a surgical technician and they have slowed down, only performing life saving/cancer surgeries. We are very thankful to still be working while we know many are not right now. 

Today is actually our youngest's birthday. He is the big 1 today! Now if I could nap while he is right now that would be awesome lol. Our 3.5 year old daughter is loving this warmer weather in Michigan today and splashing around in the puddles lol. Taking a break to dry off and get something to eat.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Dr. Fauci is now having to have his security detail "beefed up" because of death threats. You heard it right.....death threats.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Gump_Runner said:


> Dr. Fauci is now having to have his security detail "beefed up" because of death threats. You heard it right.....death threats.


I hope the Feds get those bastards making those threats and put them in jail for life. Who the heck would threaten a doctor trying to help the country.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> Nope. 6.6 million *NEW* claims last week only.


Yep, its insane


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Gump_Runner said:


> Dr. Fauci is now having to have his security detail "beefed up" because of death threats. You heard it right.....death threats.


Yep a dozen + bodyguards added to his detail.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

seafish said:


> My understanding is that the 6.6 million is NEW filings for this week...ie NOT including the 3.2 million filings last week.
> 
> And this thing is JUST getting started.
> For instance, the Saudi - Russian oil pumping war has JUST only now begun to affect the US fracking industry in terms of bankruptcies and reorganizations. If it goes on for any period of time we are talking mass layoffs int he oil industry as fracking companies cannot continue to pay $30-$45/barrel production costs when regular crude pumping is still at $20/barrel production costs and world crude prices are BARELY covering those costs.
> ...


Yep, its costing more to store it now than its actual underlying value dictates.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> Porsche said:
> I'm sure coming up short is the story of your life
> [/
> 
> Please, good sir, enlighten us with your knowledge of viruses.


In the past one would go to a library or use an enclopedia. With libraries likely closed, one needs to do virtual classroom.









Virus - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Holmz said:


> In the past one would go to a library or use an enclopedia. With libraries likely closed, one needs to do virtual classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a Wikipedia link! That will explain it all. So if I read all of this do I get to claim that I “know” about viruses?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

matt76cmich said:


> I hear ya. Our schedules got switched up to 7x12s, 7 on 7 off and 7th day is double time, in order to limit the number of people in and out of our control room, although I wish I could work from home. Wife is a surgical technician and they have slowed down, only performing life saving/cancer surgeries. We are very thankful to still be working while we know many are not right now.
> 
> Today is actually our youngest's birthday. He is the big 1 today! Now if I could nap while he is right now that would be awesome lol. Our 3.5 year old daughter is loving this warmer weather in Michigan today and splashing around in the puddles lol. Taking a break to dry off and get something to eat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Beautiful kids! Very fortunate and happy birthday to your son!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*
Too soon? *


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I just made this, too


----------



## soundsliketinfoil (Jan 30, 2020)

Porsche said:


> its over 6.5 million unemployed as of today and they said the number is actually much higher but they are having trouble keeping up, sucks bug time


So I heard the comment at work that unemployment benefits right now pays the normal percentage, plus $600 a week - leading a large number of people to opt to be unemployed because it pays more?
The case at hand - some local electricians essentially walked off because they'd make more. And it would take making more than around $31/hr to not be more beneficial to take the unemployment.

Anyone else heard similar? (I'm in Minnesota, if that's relevant)


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Working?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a construction company. We were essential but now they just listed what "essential" construction is. Since we repair leaking roofs we're still important.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> Wow, a Wikipedia link! That will explain it all. So if I read all of this do I get to claim that I “know” about viruses?


nope, not all. but when some of the best scientist in the world are alarmed by this mess than yea, i take it serious. you are clearly a conspiracy nutcase that like i stated earlier probably comes up short a lot. i am sure that everything that is going on is over exaggerated and probably made up, nothing more than a common cold being blown out of proportion


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

“Best scientist in the world?” Who exactly determined that? “Conspiracy nutcase,” does replying with ad hominem attacks make you feel intelligent? If you actually knew anything about the human body you would “know” what is happening.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I have a feeling the unemployment rate is double to triple what is reported. I know 8 people who were laid off and none has been able to file, calling all day, websites crashed


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> “Best scientist in the world?” Who exactly determined that? “Conspiracy nutcase,” does replying with ad hominem attacks make you feel intelligent? If you actually knew anything about the human body you would “know” what is happening.


plz do tell what is happening in our world, plz explain it to me and everyone else what is HAPPENING


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Drive a tractor trailer full time for UPS and also build audio harnesses for GM vehicles and have been bombarded with orders lately.It is the busy season for this but our state(Illinois) mandated that all non-essential businesses close.Car audio is definitely not essential so I have been turning all orders away.

Even though my shop is at the house I still have to go out to ship orders which places myself and others at risk unnecessarily.So it is what it is and I'm just trying to do the right thing.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> “Best scientist in the world?” Who exactly determined that? “Conspiracy nutcase,” does replying with ad hominem attacks make you feel intelligent? If you actually knew anything about the human body you would “know” what is happening.


Please do tell. I’d like to hear what you believe is going on here.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

JH1973 said:


> I build audio harnesses for GM vehicles and have been bombarded with orders lately.It is the busy season for this but our state(Illinois) mandated that all non-essential businesses close.Car audio is definitely not essential so I have been turning all orders away.
> 
> Even though my shop is at the house I still have to go out to ship orders which places myself and others at risk unnecessarily.So it is what it is and I'm just trying to do the right thing.


While I respect the intent behind what you are saying, I am not sure that you are necesruly doing the right thing.

If in fact you can build your harnesses at home and then have UPS do a shipment puck up (this would necessitate your opening up a business account with them and then printing your UPS labels at home to afffix to the boxes) then I don't see how you re putting anyone at risk. Ion act, you probably aroueady HAVE a business account with UPS and printer at home, right??
PERHAPS you might be adding an additional load the UPS delivery system which might be already extended due to other home deliveries, but you would also be providing a service to the people who want to buy your product and have the time to install it now that they have nothing else to do. AND you would also be doing your small part to keep money and state taxes flowing through this rapidly diminishing economy. I think that might be a good thing!!!

Just my .02


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Porsche said:


> plz do tell what is happening in our world, plz explain it to me and everyone else what is HAPPENING


LMAO! Do you work for free?! I don’t! This “nut job” charges to teach children of their ignorance. Unfortunately, I already know that YOU cannot afford my services. You are completely broke with nothing of value to me. Just keep relying on your debt notes as you already do for everything you deem to be important! Just continue to sit in front of your programming box and let it dictate your life for you. The “experts” on your screen know what’s best for you!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> Wow, a Wikipedia link! That will explain it all. So if I read all of this do I get to claim that I “know” about viruses?


If you are interviewee on Fox News maybe...
I think you just need to know:
1) that there is a lipid (fat) shell around it.
2) there are protein receptors that inform it what to attach to in order romstart replication
3) that there is RNA that replicates inside the infected cell,
4) the cell dies after becoming lot of new replicant viruses.

But you just stop step #1.
To break down fat we use soap as that destroys the lipid layer in the same that dish soap binds onto fats on the dishes.

That is about as much as you need to know in a pragmatic sense.
People that do a degree and then post doctoral research the understand the nuance.

The rest of us just need to know it another an elementary level so that can appreciate their work.

All,their work rides on the back of electron microscopes and DNA sequencing and a bunch of things that are only decades old.

So at this point in time we have a basic understanding of how the disease works, and can avoid believing that some supernatural force is punishing us, which can be prayed away.

Pray if you what, but occasionally put a bar of soap between your hands when you do so.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Holmz said:


> If you are interviewee on Fox News maybe...
> I think you just need to know:
> 1) that there is a lipid (fat) shell around it.
> 2) there are protein receptors that inform it what to attach to in order romstart replication
> ...


Can you show me a single instance of a “virus” being isolated under an electron microscope?


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I love how @rayray881 asks everyone else for "evidence", but when he is asked to provide information about his claims, he gives his "I don't work for free" BS. 

So he wants everyone else ot spoon-feed the information and evidence to him, but he's not willing to provide any information or evidence to back up his claims - as he "doesn't work for free" and we "can't afford his services". 

Kind of hard to have an actual discussion when one side won't participate....


----------



## Shootinnutz (Sep 6, 2018)

Working at a nuclear power house outsideof Philly


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

This is starting to turn into the reason I dropped Facebook months ago.......

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

jtrosky said:


> I love how @rayray881 asks everyone else for "evidence", but when he is asked to provide information about his claims, he gives his "I don't work for free" BS.
> 
> So he wants everyone else ot spoon-feed the information and evidence to him, but he's not willing to provide any information or evidence to back up his claims - as he "doesn't work for free" and we "can't afford his services".
> 
> Kind of hard to have an actual discussion when one side won't participate....


What claim did I make exactly? With all of the so called “experts”, I would expect somebody can actually back up THEIR claims! I simply can’t find the info that does. I don’t need anybody’s help with “information.”


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

matt76cmich said:


> This is starting to turn into the reason I dropped Facebook months ago.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


^^ What he said...


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

matt76cmich said:


> This is starting to turn into the reason I dropped Facebook months ago.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Glad i never signed up for Facebook, and thanks for the reinforcement I am not missing anything.
Wife is an OT and out of work, I work utilities water and sewer. Still working and keeping **** moving.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> LMAO! Do you work for free?! I don’t! This “nut job” charges to teach children of their ignorance. Unfortunately, I already know that YOU cannot afford my services. You are completely broke with nothing of value to me. Just keep relying on your debt notes as you already do for everything you deem to be important! Just continue to sit in front of your programming box and let it dictate your life for you. The “experts” on your screen know what’s best for you!


i rest my case, you are talking out your a55 and have zilch to back anything up. the new forum clown has arrived and his name is rayray881


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

unsubscribing now, my email is getting clogged up with useless information.


----------



## Eodbrad (Oct 10, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> I just made this, too


Use a bat. ;-)


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> Can you show me a single instance of a “virus” being isolated under an electron microscope?


Where do think those pictures from then...
And artist?
A regular microscope?
Or an electron microscope?

In the olden days when plagues were attributed to the supernatural, they locals just would run roughshod on the local synagogue in a Wild West type of pogrom.









Pogrom - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Do you think that there is no virus? Or WTF are you thinking?

I like to argue as well, but usually pick a subject or topic where I have some solid footing of fact that can be applied in some meaningful way... I usually do not just troll without some decent basis that exists in reality.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Holmz said:


> Where do think those pictures from then...
> And artist?
> A regular microscope?
> Or an electron microscope?
> ...


What pictures are you referring to?
I don’t “think” there is no virus. I’m saying there is ZERO scientific proof that any “virus” exists! As a matter of fact, I can’t find any proof that a “virus” is contagious! Point me to the studies and scientific research that proves any of the above. I dare any of you!


----------



## vonhakemarine (Nov 13, 2018)

soundsliketinfoil said:


> So I heard the comment at work that unemployment benefits right now pays the normal percentage, plus $600 a week - leading a large number of people to opt to be unemployed because it pays more?
> The case at hand - some local electricians essentially walked off because they'd make more. And it would take making more than around $31/hr to not be more beneficial to take the unemployment.
> 
> Anyone else heard similar? (I'm in Minnesota, if that's relevant)


Follow Peter Schiff's you tube's. He screaming about this very same thing.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> What pictures are you referring to?
> I don’t “think” there is no virus. I’m saying there is ZERO scientific proof that any “virus” exists! As a matter of fact, I can’t find any proof that a “virus” is contagious! Point me to the studies and scientific research that proves any of the above. I dare any of you!


Are you also a young earther and a flat earther?

What are they teaching in schools these days?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Holmz said:


> What are they teaching in schools these days?


apparently not much


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> Can you show me a single instance of a “virus” being isolated under an electron microscope?


Here you go.




__





This Is What The COVID-19 Virus Looks Like Under The Microscope


Having caused an extensive health scare and over 1,000 deaths so far, the COVID-19 virus (also unofficially known as 2019-nCoV) has received wide media coverage since its discovery in December last year.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm always amazed that people on an internet forum can't use the same internet to find the very evidence they're denying.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> apparently not much


Nice 

Let's pretend for Rayray's sake that viruses do not really exist... and that they are just a concept.

Even in that case we have a scientific model, which describes reality.
In the case of HPV we were able to use this scientific model to creat a vaccine, and people do not get HPV who are vaccinated.
And the lady folk the do not have HPV then do not get the cervical cancer.
Maybe it is just wrong, but the model comports with reality in a way that gets results.

I wondering if I subconsciously choose to use HPV?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ckirocz28 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no you are wrong.... I found the image below on the interwebz...

THIS is what Covid looks like and how it spreads 

(JK/LOL....copyright by xkcd comics)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

soundsliketinfoil said:


> So I heard the comment at work that unemployment benefits right now pays the normal percentage, plus $600 a week - leading a large number of people to opt to be unemployed because it pays more?
> The case at hand - some local electricians essentially walked off because they'd make more. And it would take making more than around $31/hr to not be more beneficial to take the unemployment.
> 
> Anyone else heard similar? (I'm in Minnesota, if that's relevant)


Before this increase in payout, I was told by electricians that it's common practice to use unemployment as paid vacation by saying they dont have any work right now. They showed no shame about admitting this, so I would not doubt they would take extended leave for even more "free" money.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said “isolated.” Try again!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Keep believing your government! They would never lie to you! The “experts” know all. Trust them no matter what they say! WE ARE FROM THE GOVERNMENT AND HERE TO HELP.....


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> I'm always amazed that people on an internet forum can't use the same internet to find the very evidence they're denying.


You have ZERO evidence, all you can do is parrot the bs you have been fed your entire life.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Are any of you slaves even aware of the amount of doctors coming out saying the same thing as me?! Nope, because you all get your info from the same people that enslave you.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Prove him wrong! I’ll sit here and wait for more of your fallacies. Lmao


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

rayray881 said:


> Are any of you slaves even aware of the amount of doctors coming out saying the same thing as me?! Nope, because you all get your info from the same people that enslave you.


Holy **** man... let it go.

This thread started-out as an enjoyable read, about what people did for a living, and how _'the virus' _has affected their jobs/livelihood.
You've turned it into something very different...

Nobody cares if you're right or wrong - except you. 
Just let it go.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> Holy **** man... let it go.
> 
> This thread started-out as an enjoyable read, about what people did for a living, and how _'the virus' _has affected their jobs/livelihood.
> You've turned it into something very different...
> ...





jimmydee said:


> Holy **** man... let it go.
> 
> This thread started-out as an enjoyable read, about what people did for a living, and how _'the virus' _has affected their jobs/livelihood.
> You've turned it into something very different...
> ...


You’re correct, nobody cares! It is proven day in and day out! Your suffering will be your own.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

rayray881 said:


> You’re correct, nobody cares! It is proven day in and day out! Your suffering will be your own.


OK...


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

rayray881 said:


> You’re correct, nobody cares! It is proven day in and day out! Your suffering will be your own.


I'm not sure I remember seeing what you think is going on right now. What do _you_ think is causing all of these people around the world to get sick? Being that you apparently know more than the vast majority of scientists, please explain (with "proof" of course, sine you're so big on people providing proof).


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

A lot of people are talking about the virus but the way I see it is that virus itself is not the biggest threat. When people's needs are not being met(income,food,etc) their survival instincts start to activate in a primordial way. Basically the "have nots" will start taking from the "haves". When it gets to that point the number of people dying by the hands of other people will far outweigh the amount of people dying by the virus.Yes, the economy being shut down will ultimately be far more devastating than the virus by far!


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Everyone can rest easy now because Kenneth Copeland has Executed Covid-19.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yikes! Well, KC certainly doesn’t speak for main stream Evangelicals. But that is a disturbing (but somewhat humorous) video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

System Admin and was just furloughed...

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

thisgsx said:


> System Admin and was just furloughed...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


What industry is your company in? Just curious....


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> Yikes! Well, KC certainly doesn’t speak for main stream Evangelicals. But that is a disturbing (but somewhat humorous) video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was a smooth move to ask for the renouncment of satan in the form of a vaccine.

When the atheist, Jewish, Muslim, Hindu and Christian medical researchers concoct a vaccine it will be proof of God's power. 

That was very well played and Impressive.

(And I didn't not catch the disturbing aspect.)


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


I'm rolling the dice. If I die, I want to come back as a Rich Electrical engineer that's Bisexual, REALLY REALLY GOOD LOOKING and hopefully, hung like a racehorse. I will take Blue Skin, Yellow hair, and about 6.5. 

And I don't want to EVER go Bald. Cuz that should be figured about by now. 

Oh, And I want superpowers and Citroen as my Daily Driver. With a TEsla Hybird powertrain that has a turbine engine. 

I wonder if I can get it to run on cheap wine? Many times that is cheaper than gas. 


So Basically, I want to come back as a Video Game Character on Grand theft Auto! WITH MODS! 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*???? So HOW the HELL is everyone doing! ???*





I'm doing great. HOW ABOUT YOU!! 






Be Happy. Man, we got so much good stuff? We get a lot more done that way. 

Really, HOW are you doing?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Gump_Runner said:


> Everyone can rest easy now because Kenneth Copeland has Executed Covid-19.


Not debating whether or not God is real. Everyone has their beliefs (or disbeliefs). I consider myself to be a poor example of a Christian man...
But I gotta say; _"Watching this makes me sick. K.C. is a swindler (with a net worth of $760 Million), and it is my belief that someday he will answer for his actions"_.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Not debating whether or not God is real. Everyone has their beliefs (or disbeliefs). I consider myself to be a poor example of a Christian man...
> But I gotta say; _"Watching this makes me sick. K.C. is a swindler (with a net worth of $760 Million), and it is my belief that someday he will answer for his actions"_.


Whose to blame for this assclown...him or the people that gave him the 760 million?


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Jimmy, everybody will answer for their actions.The apostle Paul who penned a vast majority of the New Testament referred to himself as "Chief of Sinners" and had a lot to say about this in the 6th chapter of Romans.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

You just can't make this **** up.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Gump_Runner said:


> Everyone can rest easy now because Kenneth Copeland has Executed Covid-19.


That video is comical. If I didn't know better, I'd think that it was a Saturday Night Live skit. 

I can't believe that anyone actually takes this guy serious....


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> That video is comical. If I didn't know better, I'd think that it was a Saturday Night Live skit.
> 
> I can't believe that anyone actually takes this guy serious....


He is a great actor, albeit a little too 90s-Mexican-soap-opera-ish for my taste! Lol


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> That video is comical. If I didn't know better, I'd think that it was a Saturday Night Live skit.
> 
> I can't believe that anyone actually takes this guy serious....


I gets easy once there is a vaccine, then he has extant proof that he foretold god's plan.
It is hard to prove him wrong with the facts at that point; because all the facts will will be supporting his statement.
So it is well played.



jimmydee said:


> Not debating whether or not God is real. Everyone has their beliefs (or disbeliefs). I consider myself to be a poor example of a Christian man...
> But I gotta say; _"Watching this makes me sick. K.C. is a swindler (with a net worth of $760 Million), and it is my belief that someday he will answer for his actions"_.


Starting the premise that God is real, then the next question is, "Why did God send us the virus if he loves us?"


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Holmz said:


> Starting the premise that God is real, then the next question is, "Why did God send us the virus if he loves us?"


It wasn't God who was eating bats... we did this on our own.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Well Singapore, Japan, and South Korea are doing better than the US, Iran and Italy for some reason.

However those countries are not taking advice from televangelist types, and rather they are following medical experts advice.

We, as a society, have tested both thoughts-n-prayers as well as vaccines, and the vaccines offered a demonstrable cure.

If you want to go pray on Friday and Sunday, that is great. But at some point letting God into politics and science is contrary to what the founding fathers set up in a secular society. It is fine to pray for a cure, just keep the medical research money flowing.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Guys, please watch at least the first 12 minutes of the video... This guy IS the expert on this virus. I promise you will thank me for having seen it.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Guys, please watch at least the first 12 minutes of the video... This guy IS the expert on this virus. I promise you will thank me for having seen it.


He is not THE expert on this virus, but an expert in epidemiology and these type of illnesses in general.

But that is the question...
Do we sacrifice 3-4% of the population for the economy?

Every country places a different value on lives and economy, so we it will be interesting to watch.
One could argue maybe it is for the greater good to sacrifice, but the elderly may not agree in the same way that mothers do not appreciate their sons going to war.
Who is to say what is right?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

longer the economy is down the more lives will be taken without this virus crap do to depression, suicide, theft/burglary, etc etc


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

There may come a time to draft Sarah Palin as Death Panel Czar.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Holmz said:


> He is not THE expert on this virus, but an expert in epidemiology and these type of illnesses in general.
> 
> But that is the question...
> Do we sacrifice 3-4% of the population for the economy?
> ...


It's not 3-4% of the population. That would be 13 million dead. It's funny how the "experts" originally said we could have 2 million dead. Then they said well ok maybe 1 million dead. Then they said 200,000. Next they said 100,000. Do you get the picture? Now they are saying maybe more like a typical flu year. So look and listen to the video above and see who seems more right so far, the professor in the video or the so called experts we see on tv who have been calling for society to be shut down for months and to social distance. The facts are becoming more and more clear as every day goes by.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would highly suggest all to check out a channel on UTube, called Andrew Kaufman. If you want to know more, please do your own research as I am just a crazy nut job and why listen to me?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> I would highly suggest all to check out a channel on UTube, called Andrew Kaufman. If you want to know more, please do your own research as I am just a crazy nut job and why listen to me?


trust me, you are a nut job. its all a conspiracy like 9/11 was


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> He is not THE expert on this virus, but an expert in epidemiology and these type of illnesses in general.
> 
> But that is the question...
> Do we sacrifice 3-4% of the population for the economy?
> ...


You still just like being argumentative, don't you?
He is the expert and my caps were on IS. My 'the" expert comment was aimed at the ******** the media is regurgitating by saying "Experts believe..." and "Experts are predicting..." My question is which experts? Who is saying the **** they keep repeating? Oprah? Bill Gates? 
Why don't you watch the video and discuss it's content? Be careful, you might learn something from THE/the expert that contradicts what you want to believe is true...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Guys, please watch at least the first 12 minutes of the video... This guy IS the expert on this virus. I promise you will thank me for having seen it.


I like where he says: "I'm not paid by the government. So I'm entitled to actually do science" and "Testing for respiratory disease is neither necessary nor effective"

More interesting comments:

"Several German law firms are preparing lawsuits against the measures and regulations that have been issued. A specialist in medical law writes in a press release: „The measures taken by the federal and state governments are blatantly unconstitutional and violate a multitude of basic rights of citizens in Germany to an unprecedented extent. This applies to all corona regulations of the 16 federal states. In particular, these measures are not justified by the Infection Protection Act, which was revised in no time at all just a few days ago. () Because the available figures and statistics show that corona infection is harmless in more than 95% of the population and therefore does not represent a serious danger to the general public.“ https://swprs.org/a-swiss-doctor-on-covid-19/

The virus doesn't kill anyone - its the underlying condition (Pneumonia, etc.). This is the EXACT thing that Dr. Shiva is saying.

20:36 "I'm not a psychiatrist, I'm a scientist."

Great Interview. Here in germany we have the "lockdown" for over 3 weeks now. The government said that we need to flatten the curve, so that we have enough ventilatorbeds in the hospitals. Now most of the hospitals still have a lot of empty beds. No epidemic here at all. But the TV still reports about the number of infected people all day and the deaths and contributes a lot of panic. The scientists and Doctors who don't share the opinion of the massmedia get discredited and suspended by their institutes.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Porsche said:


> trust me, you are a nut job. its all a conspiracy like 9/11 was


You would probably be better off trying to boost your ego through posting on other threads about all of your cars and your love for Dynaudio. Do you have anything intelligent to say or are you just all show and no go?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This is also very interesting info:









Facts about Covid - Swiss Policy Research


Fully referenced facts about covid, provided by experts in the field, to help our readers make a realistic risk assessment.




swprs.org


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> You would probably be better off trying to boost your ego through posting on other threads about all of your cars and your love for Dynaudio. Do you have anything intelligent to say or are you just all show and no go?


jealousy is a ***** ray ray, grow up. do not talk about intelligence because thats one thing u lacking son


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

but hey, nice way to derail my thread that was actually going well until you asinine comments


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Porsche said:


> longer the economy is down the more lives will be taken without this virus crap do to depression, suicide, theft/burglary, etc etc


Agreed


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Here is another video for those who like math, facts and intelligent and logical explanations (especially interesting regarding Italy, and why they were so hard hit):*


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> You still just like being argumentative, don't you?
> He is the expert and my caps were on IS. My 'the" expert comment was aimed at the ******** the media is regurgitating by saying "Experts believe..." and "Experts are predicting..." My question is which experts? Who is saying the **** they keep repeating? Oprah? Bill Gates?
> Why don't you watch the video and discuss it's content? Be careful, you might learn something from THE/the expert that contradicts what you want to believe is true...


Your reading comprehension needs work.
I did watch the 12 minutes, and he is correct.

What part of my post is argumentative?
Grow up, learn to read, and be an adult... if you want to enagage in adult conversations.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a question ladies and gentlemen.
Has anyone on this board tested positive for COVID-19? If yes, what was your experience?
I apologize in advance for my ignorance if this topic has already been explored.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

VegasStereo said:


> ...
> I apologize in advance for my ignorance if this topic has already been explored.


Well done sir!


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Well done sir!


If it has, again my apologies.
Can someone point out a particular link?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

VegasStereo said:


> If it has, again my apologies.
> Can someone point out a particular link?


The "Well done" was in aw knowledgement to your subtleness...


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Holmz do you perhaps know if anyone on here has contracted this?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

VegasStereo said:


> Holmz do you perhaps know if anyone on here has contracted this?


Nahh... ll my people are second hand, and Us based.

One in Florida was sequestered for 14 days with the worst "bronchitis" like symptoms.
No test, and no antibiotics, which one might assume for bronchitis.

Co workers brother in Pasa Robles CA tested positive, say it was bad... I can not confirm it, but I can confirm that the guy I works told me it, and his stories of his brother seem believable.

Without testing we have a denominator problem, as we do not know what to divide deaths by to get to %.

Then the latest news is that the Chinese produced test kits are defective.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Nahh... ll my people are second hand, and Us based.
> 
> One in Florida was sequestered for 14 days with the worst "bronchitis" like symptoms.
> No test, and no antibiotics, which one might assume for bronchitis.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> Your reading comprehension needs work.
> I did watch the 12 minutes, and he is correct.
> 
> What part of my post is argumentative?
> Grow up, learn to read, and be an adult... if you want to enagage in adult conversations.


Go **** yourself you ignorant piece if ****... This is exactly why I ignore you most of the time, because you never have anything of value to add to any thread.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Go **** yourself you ignorant piece if ****... This is exactly why I ignore you most of the time, because you never have anything of value to add to any thread.


Got it! Thanks!,
Maybe we reserve adult conversations for adults then, and part with no ill feelings?

For the remaining adults, at:
1) ~0:50 he talks about herd immunity and children being infected as being a good thing.

2) Then at 6:20-6:40 has says 2% will die, mostly elderly and compromized.

I see no problem with the theory in #1... and South Korea was a place where I believe children were going to school... so we have some basis for evidence.

For #2 it seems like a lot people flooding into the hospital and morgue and cemetery systems. I am not comfortable with somewhere between 0.6 and 4% death rate, if it can be reduced.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Talked to a coworker (~50 years old) the other day and he said he and his family had Covid about a month ago though he couldn’t get tested then so his case was not official. He said he got it and then within 2 days the whole family was showing systems. Said symptoms were shortness of breath, not able to walk as far, stomach issues, back/body aches, and a severe lack of taste. Said it was largely gone in 3-4 days with a cough that lingered for several days or a week. Said his wife had a flare up about a week later than lingered for another several days and her cough a little longer than that. That’s the only person I’ve talked to that directly had it.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

dgage said:


> Talked to a coworker (~50 years old) the other day and he said he and his family had Covid about a month ago though he couldn’t get tested then so his case was not official. He said he got it and then within 2 days the whole family was showing systems. Said symptoms were shortness of breath, not able to walk as far, stomach issues, back/body aches, and a severe lack of taste. Said it was largely gone in 3-4 days with a cough that lingered for several days or a week. Said his wife had a flare up about a week later than lingered for another several days and her cough a little longer than that. That’s the only person I’ve talked to that directly had it.


What were their ages if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

dgage said:


> Talked to a coworker (~50 years old) the other day and he said he and his family had Covid about a month ago though he couldn’t get tested then so his case was not official. He said he got it and then within 2 days the whole family was showing systems. Said symptoms were shortness of breath, not able to walk as far, stomach issues, back/body aches, and a severe lack of taste. Said it was largely gone in 3-4 days with a cough that lingered for several days or a week. Said his wife had a flare up about a week later than lingered for another several days and her cough a little longer than that. That’s the only person I’ve talked to that directly had it.


Oh i see 50. Sorry.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Porsche said:


> jealousy is a ***** ray ray, grow up. do not talk about intelligence because thats one thing u lacking son


Perhaps this can help you with your issues, Narcissists can change their ways
Btw, I took screenshots of all of your posts. I’ll probably post them to the reviews section of your business ad on google so the public is aware of your character and behavior. Looking forward to more ad hominem attacks, as that’s apparently the extent of your intelligence.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rayray881 said:


> Perhaps this can help you with your issues, Narcissists can change their ways
> Btw, I took screenshots of all of your posts. I’ll probably post them to the reviews section of your business ad on google so the public is aware of your character and behavior. Looking forward to more ad hominem attacks, as that’s apparently the extent of your intelligence.


seriously dude, you are going to attempt to hurt my livelihood over personal issues/disagreements on a forum, whatever, that shows your character. later


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Porsche said:


> seriously dude, you are going to attempt to hurt my livelihood over personal issues/disagreements on a forum, whatever, that shows your character. later


I’m obviously not the “character” here! If you have an issue with others knowing your behavior, then who is trying to be a “character?” Chris, you continue to dig your hole deeper.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

rayray881 said:


> Perhaps this can help you with your issues, Narcissists can change their ways
> Btw, I took screenshots of all of your posts. I’ll probably post them to the reviews section of your business ad on google so the public is aware of your character and behavior. Looking forward to more ad hominem attacks, as that’s apparently the extent of your intelligence.


Thats a bit extreme dont you think?
This should remain in this forum! Your arguments are in here, they are not outside of this microcosmic sphere.
Porshe and I have disagreed as well, but I wouldnt even begin thinking about doing what you are thinking about doing. You should never mess with a mans business, especially not during times such as these.
I beseech you to rethink your intentions!!


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I now completely understand why "political" posts are not allowed on so many forums. It really causes a lot of issues that really have nothing to do with the subject of the forum. Probably better off without it.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Some things you just don't do:

Kick a guy in the balls.
Cheat with another man's wife.
And this:


rayray881 said:


> I took screenshots of all of your posts. I’ll probably post them to the reviews section of your business ad on google so the public is aware of your character and behavior.



Seriously man, this is a car audio chat forum. I think everyone would agree that this has gone waaayyy off topic.
Let's just leave this one alone. Nobody is going to win here.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> I now completely understand why "political" posts are not allowed on so many forums. It really causes a lot of issues that really have nothing to do with the subject of the forum. Probably better off without it.


Agreed, I think they should just delete the off topic category all together.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I’ve seen people in business that were very vocal in their political leanings and let’s just say that person didn’t stay in business too much longer. That’s why I keep my personal thoughts on many of these subjects to myself and I don’t ever get pulled into fights with others on the Internet. To me, that’s good business.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Patriot83 said:


> Agreed, I think they should just delete the off topic category all together.


Nothing like a arsonist advocating for the fire department.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Gump_Runner said:


> Nothing like a arsonist advocating for the fire department.


Whatever dude


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

dgage said:


> I’ve seen people in business that were very vocal in their political leanings and let’s just say that person didn’t stay in business too much longer. That’s why I keep my personal thoughts on many of these subjects to myself and I don’t ever get pulled into fights with others on the Internet. To me, that’s good business.


Its SMART business.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

jtrosky said:


> What industry is your company in? Just curious....


Casino

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

VegasStereo said:


> Thats a bit extreme dont you think?
> This should remain in this forum! Your arguments are in here, they are not outside of this microcosmic sphere.
> Porshe and I have disagreed as well, but I wouldnt even begin thinking about doing what you are thinking about doing. You should never mess with a mans business, especially not during times such as these.
> I beseech you to rethink your intentions!!


So, you are saying that people shouldn’t be responsible for their behavior? This guy has a child! Do you know what it’s like being raised by a narcissist? The child is the one that suffers, but you seem more concerned with this guy’s income. It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> Some things you just don't do:
> 
> Kick a guy in the balls.
> Cheat with another man's wife.
> ...


Once again! Another who just wants to turn a blind eye to bad behavior!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

OK...


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

.......I just had to apologize to Slack cuz I was being a ROYAL DOUCHE cus I got my FEE FEE"S hurt. 

Now I'm going to be frank here. I care way to much about what some people think about me only due to my brain Injury. And I even think we should stand behind our Opinions. 

But those things change with time. 

The scary part is? I knew of a guy in Washington that had his car burned to the Ground cuz he has a Trump sticker on his car. Now that is the kind of crap that can happen from people can't seem to come to terms with their emotions. 

I don't think anyone here is low on I.Q. With that said? I don't want to be a jerk again, but if I am, then I should be responsible for my candor as any man should. 


Now, I have to admit. If this was a Face to face interaction instead of a Forum post? I don't think that would go this way. And I try to live my life under that conviction that these are all real people. With real lives and real families. 

Do you know what I would never do? Hurt another person for their Opinions. Only their actions. 

I find it hard to swallow that someones language or opinion would drive someone to threaten the man at his job. And its for this reason that so many stay quiet when they see evil and go along with the said actions that are just simply in poor form and etiquette. 

I don't fear anyone. And therefore, I don't care what threat's are lobbied against me. I'd rather live as me and not go along with the crowd. 


HOWEVER. Ask the 4 men that threatened my kids and ask them if they are as vocal about their distaste for me. Not anymore. 

The ONLY time I have ever taken action to a personal attack was when it was directed to my children. The other was when my sister was Beaten by her husband. 

There are very few things in life I find Distasteful enough to even bother with. But here we have a clear example of why so many say NOTHING since some choose to counterattack with leveraging financial ruin for having an opinion. 


Doing that is not only counter productive, it shows you have lost the argument. What a PISS poor way of handling the situation. And that is something I do not condone in my own life and therefore, people who take these actions in my opinion are weak people. 


Its funny how quick an arguments ends when 2 people meet eye to eye. And there is no Daddy Government to back you up. I live that way. And even in Jail, I did not back down from my opinions. Neither did I snitch on people shooting up drugs in the Bathroom or finding a lighter in Jail. 

However, when I saw that a MAN died right in front of me? You bet your ass I said something and took action. Even behind the threats of the gaurds telling me I would be killed if I did so. This is no joke. And by a Black guard no less that had NO problem making threats to me about getting other inmates to teach me a lesson if I said something. 


You know what I noticed? People are strong when they are with others. With a Gun. With sudo authority. Or behind a Keyboard of Imaginary safety. 
You can screen cap this if you would like. 


Don't write checks you ass can't cash. 
You never know who is at the other end. Or what they are Capable off. 

To the rest of you? Always remember that if someone can use anything against you or lie? They will. 
If it damages your family? Or livelihood? They do not care. They do it with a smile. And bathe in satisfaction in your pain and suffering. 

All I am saying is Karma is a REAL motherfucker. 

Ditto about the wife & family. 
Carry on. Smartly.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

rayray881 said:


> So, you are saying that people shouldn’t be responsible for their behavior? This guy has a child! Do you know what it’s like being raised by a narcissist? The child is the one that suffers, but you seem more concerned with this guy’s income. It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society!


No what Im saying Ray is that you never meddle with a mans business, ESPECIALLY if he has young dependents.
The argument is with him in here. Nothing should take place outside of this context.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

imickey503 said:


> .......I just had to apologize to Slack cuz I was being a ROYAL DOUCHE cus I got my FEE FEE"S hurt.
> 
> Now I'm going to be frank here. I care way to much about what some people think about me only due to my brain Injury. And I even think we should stand behind our Opinions.
> 
> ...


The Immickey show. 😁😁😁👍👍👍


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

You all have such cool stories and opinions, just like every other meat sack walking around. Unfortunately, supporting narcissists and believing in conspiracy theories is the norm in here. Such a sad thing for humanity as a whole. I’ll let you all get back to your scheduled programming.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Such an abundance of maturity and intelligence here! Impressive


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

So leave.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Guy at works wife had it. Whole family on quarantine for 2 weeks and he's been back now for a week. Said she was on oxygen for 4 days straight in the hospital.At home they locked her in the master bedroom the whole time. Luckily he and the rest of the family didn't get it.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

bnae38 said:


> So leave.


Best response of the thread! 
As Confucius said,”If you are the smartest person in the room, then you are in the wrong room.” Cheers


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

rayray881 said:


> Best response of the thread!
> As Confucius said,”If you are the smartest person in the room, then you are in the wrong room.” Cheers


You talk about conspiracy theories and extremism, but you fail to realize that you are the embodiment of extremism. 
Good luck to you sir.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> I said “isolated.” Try again!


Ok, RayRay, I've never seen a fish all alone in the Walmart parking lot (isolated AND out of the environment that allows it to live), so, using your illogic, fish don't exist!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

rayray881 said:


> ...
> As Confucius said,”If you are the smartest person in the room, then you are in the wrong room.” Cheers


I am assuming you mention ^that^ in a somewhat theoretical way?


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> Ok, RayRay, I've never seen a fish all alone in the Walmart parking lot (isolated AND out of the environment that allows it to live), so, using your illogic, fish don't exist!


I can prove a fish exists, but you can’t prove a “virus” does. Show a me a single scientific study that proves any “virus” is contagious! Show me the scientific study and electron microscope photos that show the differences between a “virus” and an exosome. None of you are intelligent enough to find the “facts” you actually believe day in and day out?


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

bnae38 said:


> View attachment 264943


Sometimes! Luckily I’m in contact with other high functioning adults and we enjoy sharing these threads with each other. We love our experiments and collecting data. The amount of info gathered across multiple platforms is staggering. Unfortunately, this site doesn’t offer much for experimentation, since most threads are site relevant.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, I only did a few years training on the subject. What would you like to know Ray? 

If you would like some White papers, I can get you some information from Taiwan, however, you will need to have a JAMA, or access to this via someone on the network that can allow you to read the raw data. 

I can forward you to the patent application by Merek if that would be helpful to answering your questions. 


Not to bash you, but you can't get criteria Analysis from just an electron Microscope. I will assume you understand why correct?


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

imickey503 said:


> Well, I only did a few years training on the subject. What would you like to know Ray?
> 
> If you would like some White papers, I can get you some information from Taiwan, however, you will need to have a JAMA, or access to this via someone on the network that can allow you to read the raw data.
> 
> ...


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

imickey503 said:


> Well, I only did a few years training on the subject. What would you like to know Ray?
> 
> If you would like some White papers, I can get you some information from Taiwan, however, you will need to have a JAMA, or access to this via someone on the network that can allow you to read the raw data.
> 
> ...


Since you claim to have “training” on the subject. What is your opinion of the test used to detect if someone has “covid?”


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Any study that shows a “virus” CAUSES disease would be great too.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

There are 8 different testing methods. The problem that you are referring to is false positive. In that you are correct. You are aware of the problem I assume of why we are in Isolation Vs. Sweden's approach being that they understand that of the 4 strains in general that the rna that will reduce false positives is unclear at this point. Meaning, that the strain that is indeed responsible for respiratory obstruction of the hemoglobin oxygen intake is unclear. However, that is misnomer since most media outlets are not aware that its not oxygen intake but a lack of being able to expel carbon dioxide leading to blood toxicity. Hence why Oxygen treatment is ineffective. Breathing appliance such as the typical used by those who have sleep apnea are ineffective. 
You may as well know that what they are looking for at least with the current testing methods employed only show that the main RNA sequence that shows a positive result can be already be carried by the individual. SO I will assume you are referring to the findings published by the 2018 report done by the Stanford Medical school of science & pathology; that alluded to that a dormant gene could then be reactivated (similar in function to those that have HIV-but the replication nuclei is damaged or dormant) that would in turn trigger the White blood cells in a patient that has genorecpetor vulnerability. I can't provide you with the method or the trigger as this is still unknown. The paper was published on DOCserve to an unrelated Bacterium that acted on the hosts antibodies. Its was not confirmed or peer reviewed to my knowledge. In laymen s terms, you are asking if the tests show a false positive correct? Yes and no. This has to do with what tests methods are being performed as Oral testing methods are not accurate due to the Ph levels of persons saliva. Just as in how HIV is not present in saliva in concentrations that would pose a significant risk as saliva itself acts as an astringent however it is still not known why even after 25 years of research & study. However, the affects are well known and documented while Mucus as in phlegem (phlegm) carries the detectable antibodies through testing in concentrations that pose a significant of transmission of risk to a host subject. 



rayray881 said:


> Any study that shows a “virus” CAUSES disease would be great too.


HPV.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry, I forgot to include these. 









Vaccine To Prevent Cervical Intraepithelial Neoplasia or Cervical Cancer in Younger Healthy Participants - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov


Vaccine To Prevent Cervical Intraepithelial Neoplasia or Cervical Cancer in Younger Healthy Participants - Full Text View.




clinicaltrials.gov













Cervicovaginal microbiome and natural history of HPV in a longitudinal study


Author summary Despite being the most common sexually transmitted infection and the causal agent of cervical cancer, it is still not clear why only a small proportion of high-risk HPV (HR-HPV) infections progress to cervical cancer. Our study utilizes longitudinal cervicovaginal samples from a...




journals.plos.org





You will have to contact Brian on the results directly in the US. [email protected] as it has medical data that relates to Patient data. 

Supporting data:








QIIME allows analysis of high-throughput community sequencing data - Nature Methods







www.nature.com


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

imickey503 said:


> There are 8 different testing methods. The problem that you are referring to is false positive. In that you are correct. You are aware of the problem I assume of why we are in Isolation Vs. Sweden's approach being that they understand that of the 4 strains in general that the rna that will reduce false positives is unclear at this point. Meaning, that the strain that is indeed responsible for respiratory obstruction of the hemoglobin oxygen intake is unclear. However, that is misnomer since most media outlets are not aware that its not oxygen intake but a lack of being able to expel carbon dioxide leading to blood toxicity. Hence why Oxygen treatment is ineffective. Breathing appliance such as the typical used by those who have sleep apnea are ineffective.
> You may as well know that what they are looking for at least with the current testing methods employed only show that the main RNA sequence that shows a positive result can be already be carried by the individual. SO I will assume you are referring to the findings published by the 2018 report done by the Stanford Medical school of science & pathology; that alluded to that a dormant gene could then be reactivated (similar in function to those that have HIV-but the replication nuclei is damaged or dormant) that would in turn trigger the White blood cells in a patient that has genorecpetor vulnerability. I can't provide you with the method or the trigger as this is still unknown. The paper was published on DOCserve to an unrelated Bacterium that acted on the hosts antibodies. Its was not confirmed or peer reviewed to my knowledge. In laymen s terms, you are asking if the tests show a false positive correct? Yes and no. This has to do with what tests methods are being performed as Oral testing methods are not accurate due to the Ph levels of persons saliva. Just as in how HIV is not present in saliva in concentrations that would pose a significant risk as saliva itself acts as an astringent however it is still not known why even after 25 years of research & study. However, the affects are well known and documented while Mucus as in phlegem (phlegm) carries the detectable antibodies through testing in concentrations that pose a significant of transmission of risk to a host subject.
> 
> 
> ...


I’m referring to the type of test used. 
Last I checked, it was a pcr test.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Provide your study that shows a “virus” causes hpv.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

The study you provided is only making associations, not proof.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Wait....

Your read what took me 3 months to go over in the span of a few hours?

And you were able to contact Brain who gave you a reply and access to the case study and trials?

In less then an hour, your read through and made the determination based on the ACS, and AMA findings?

I'm not going to bother to bore you with the out of court settlement that spelled this out in verbatim and what therapy constituted the evidence for these findings. 

Ray, if you just want somebody to talk to you, or need a real friend. you don't need to be mean to people. they will like you for who you are. maybe I'm misreading your candor, but it sure sounds like something is wrong and you're looking for a way to get your mind off things.

in my travels and my previous job I have met people like you , and what it seems like is that they pretend to be somebody else for so long they forget who they are.

I could be wrong however, and often the smart prudent thing will be to look away and let others drown in the misery or sorrow. this only leads to a self-destructive attitude that delves from insecurity & becomes inescapable as time goes on. 

You're probably wondering how I could know the above? Enigma Perhaps? I'll leave that up to you since in your mind. you're always going to be right. there's no other choice is there Ray? 

You have to be right, there's simply no other outcome is there? 
_
Cellar Door. _


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

imickey503 said:


> Wait....
> 
> Your read what took me 3 months to go over in the span of a few hours?
> 
> ...


There’s zero need to read past the conclusion of said study to determine it’s only making associations. Come on guys! I had higher hopes for this forum. 
Regarding the pcr tests used to test for “the invisible enemy,”why would the inventor of said test state that it is invalid for any “virus?”


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This doctor has some harsh words for Fauci...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjjybyJ59Lw&t=27s

*This video explains many questions we have regarding the virus and why the response is what it is*


----------



## adamhenry (Feb 8, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> This doctor has some harsh words for Fauci...


Thank you. A lot of valid points there.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

David,it sure makes you think about things,doesn't it? I've watched CNN,FOX and MSNBC for the last 5 years. It is astounding and so blatantly obvious that these networks are just extensions of the parties they represent and do not report on things with neutrality.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Network news is worthless; they don't do news that would take too long and it would be work to actually find out the facts. And when something takes over the headlines well, then poof the rest of the world just ceased to exist. 

What really burns me these days is how I dump a pile of my pay into healthcare all my life and this virus comes along and everyone in healthcare is totally clueless, I might as well be living in 1500s Europe. Where did all the smart people go?? They are not even smart enough to have masks for their own docs and nurses in case a virus hits. It is totally amazing to me its just a giant pants down moment, but it shouldn't be my smartphone is too stupid to block a phone call after all. I work at an essential supplier we make parts that go to ventilator programs as well as other things, I feel lucky, but now are rotating half time since so many customers are shut down. My life got run over by the cluster wagon last year so I really rather be working and this overall mess is kind of bothering me. Not enjoying paid days off is not good. Things could really get messed up if they don't get hold of this and they don't seem to be making that much progress, or not telling us they are anyway. I'm not sure if death rates are going down because treatment is better or because they have less sick people. I rather it was better treatment but its not looking like it, because everyone says it will come back. Maybe we can start up a full body condom company? Lol.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

sqshoestring said:


> because everyone says it will come back. Maybe we can start up a full body condom company? Lol.




That was in a movie I forgot which one it was really funny to!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've said from the very beginning that the virus is the least of the problem. Those protests in Michigan yesterday,well guess what,that's going to start happening everywhere and then Nationwide riots,etc......then you'll see martial law! This is no joke


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

JH1973 said:


> David,it sure makes you think about things,doesn't it? I've watched CNN,FOX and MSNBC for the last 5 years. It is astounding and so blatantly obvious that these networks are just extensions of the parties they represent and do not report on things with neutrality.


Anyone remember when CNN actually reported the news all day/night and wasn't political at all? Those were the days.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> Anyone remember when CNN actually reported the news all day/night and wasn't political at all? Those were the days.


cnn has been a joke for 20 years now, its sad what the media and news has become


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Porsche said:


> cnn has been a joke for 20 years now, its sad what the media and news has become


We don't have any news shows anymore. No reporters. They are all just commentators spouting out their political bias and stupidity.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Example, everybody knows Chris Cuomo is infected with the virus and now his wife has it too. Well,this biker was riding past the Cuomo's house on Easter and noticed them all outside celebrating. The biker yelled "Hey,shouldn't you be in quarantine Chris?" Chris and his wife proceeded to approach the man and Chris starting shouting "You can't tell me what to do,blah blah,etc". 

The guy proceeded to file a police report for bullying. Nowhere on CNN or MSNBC will you see that story reported and I think the reason is blatantly obvious for anybody with half a brain.

Another example,a woman is accusing Joe Biden, who is running for president of the United States, of sexual assault now from the time she was his aide in the 90's. The story has been corroborated by two people and it is a fact she was his aide. You will not hear about this on CNN or MSNBC BUT when Brett Kavanaugh was being considered for Supreme Court Justice and that woman accused him of sexual assault with absolutely no witnesses or any kind of real proof(only her word) CNN and MSNBC were ALL OVER IT,day and night for a month straight. Now let me ask you this,is that a double standard? Biased? Doesn't fit their narrative?


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Matt Taibbi's book "Hate Inc" is a excellent read detailing how the "news" divides us.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Some Covid-19 wisdom from Pastor Hagee.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

10000000% true Gump.....thank you!


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Epoch times.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

what happened to rayray...?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Porsche said:


> cnn has been a joke for 20 years now, its sad what the media and news has become


Fox is no different (just leans the other way). None of them are any different.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> Fox is no different (just leans the other way). None of them are any different.


The only difference is Fox hires lots of liberals. CNN/MSNBC/NBC/CBS/ABC has VERY few conservatives. Either way it doesn't matter because they are all political shows now, not news. That was my point. CNN used to be the only "news" show on tv other than the nightly news.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> Fox is no different (just leans the other way). None of them are any different.


i disagree. cnn/msnbc sees no wrong with the dems and say nothing about the dems when they screw up. fox news will atleast call out the republicans when they screw up and thats a fact. just recently in the last 10 days fox is screaming about the 4-5 republicans that pulled there stocks out about investigating them etc. not one word has been mentioned about fienstine (spelling) and the other dem on cnn/msnbc/etc


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Porsche said:


> i disagree. cnn/msnbc sees no wrong with the dems and say nothing about the dems when they screw up. fox news will atleast call out the republicans when they screw up and thats a fact. just recently in the last 10 days fox is screaming about the 4-5 republicans that pulled there stocks out about investigating them etc. not one word has been mentioned about fienstine (spelling) and the other dem on cnn/msnbc/etc


That is true. There are fox news host that are calling for those republicans to resign AND be arrested.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Interesting responses.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

jimmydee said:


> what happened to rayray...?


I think he just wanted someone to talk to.


----------



## runmeshaw (Aug 16, 2005)

Niebur3 said:


> Interesting responses.


Very interesting responses. I for one hope the next 4 years ain't nothing like the previous 4 years, all I hear on the networks is pro-Trump this or anti-Trump that. Just pray they can get this virus under control, so sad seeing 10-20% of the fallen are the front line helpers, man that sucks...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Gump_Runner said:


> Some Covid-19 wisdom from Pastor Hagee.


Was this meant as sarcasm, or are you serious?


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you ****ing serious. This is ****ing lunacy and 1,000,000 miles from the teaching of Christ.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Niebur3 said:


> Interesting responses.


As always. Certain people never disappoint.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Was this meant as sarcasm, or are you serious?


He is as serious about his ******** as you are about your install.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Gump_Runner said:


> He is as serious about his ******** as you are about your install.


Just checking...


----------

